# Field target questions



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

2 target faces are often used on the 35 & 36 yard fans. (This is a courtesy and not required.)
2 arrows shot into the left target from the 2 left shooter positions and 2 shot into the right target face from the 2 stations on the right.
Archers are to progress across the fan positions from left to right.

4 faces are used on all shots less than 35 yards.
The first 2 shooters in a group of 4 shoot the bottom targets.
The last 2 shoot the top.
Left side archer shoots left, right shoots right.

Arrows shot into an incorrect face are scored a zero for that shot.

Each round, 1st/last, left/right are switched within the group of 4.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

A-,

First let me ask, do you shoot under PSAA rules? I have found some differences between PSAA and NFAA rules, particularly in shooting fan targets. The answers I have found are in the NFAA Constitution and By-laws (downloaded from NFAA web site):

1. Yes, if there are two side-by-side targets, you shoot two arrows in each target.
2. For number of targets required, refer to pages 28 & 44 of NFAA By-laws. For the 50 cm face, the only distances that require 2 faces are 35 and 36 yards. A lot of clubs put two faces up at the other distances that require the 50 cm face. 


Standard Facing for Championship Field Ranges:
1. 20cm Faces: 16 faces – 4 across and 4 up/down
2. 35cm Faces: 4 faces – 2 across and 2 up/down
3. 50cm Faces: A minimum of 1 face per target. A minimum 2 (side by side) faces per target
at 35 and 36 yards.

3. To answer your question about who shoots which target, go to page 46:

When shooting at butts with multiple target faces, the first 2 shooters will shoot the bottom
target faces. When target faces are placed side by side (i.e. 50 cm.) the archer on the left
will shoot the left target face; the archer on the right will shoot the right target face. On fan
positions the same applies, except each archer will shoot two arrows at each target. Any
arrow striking the wrong target shall be considered a miss and may not be re-shot.
3.1 20 cm. Targets will be shot vertically. The shooter may elect to shoot top to bottom
in order or bottom to top in order.
3.2 20 cm. Targets. Each archer must choose one column of four target faces on his or
her side of the shooting stakes. An archer must not shoot at a column that has
already been shot by another archer.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Arrowwood said:


> A few questions - I've been going over the rules and still can't find a couple things..
> 
> At the thirty-five yard fan target (for example), there are usually two target faces up. Are two arrows to be shot at each target face?
> 
> ...


check with your NFAA director John Pawlowski


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies - I eventually found the "standard facing" blurb but not the page 46 stuff. 
Some of this stuff is obvious when you're shooting but it's hard to explain to new shooters.

Some follow psaa rules, some nfaa - we had all the youth markers for psaa but then we had the nfaa state shoot last year and replaced all the youth markers with the nfaa colors and distances. 

Sadly, the guys that used to set the targets have passed away and another had major surgery and will miss field season.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

If you are shooting 4 across...inside shoots the bottom and out side shoots the top.
20 cm (bunny) 4 across....out side shooters shoot outside row in side shooters shoot the inside rows vertically


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

During the Hunter Round, there are two fan targets (28yd. & 32yd.) These require 4 35CM. targets? And is there any particular way these four targets are to be shot? I can't seem to find anything in the rules that addressess these two targets. I've shot one arrow in each target from each stake, and have also shot in "U" shape starting at the left stake; top left target, and have shot all four arrows in one target. Is there a "correct" way to shoot these two Hunter Round targets?

Thank you


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Joe,

Depending on where you live, I have seen these targets shot different ways. However, the following is what I have always seen at sanctioned NFAA sectional and national tournaments. Refer to the NFAA Constitution & By-laws, p.46. With the 28 yd and 32 yd fans, you will have 4 35 cm targets in a 2x2 arrangement. The first two shooters up will shoot the bottom targets, the second two will shoot the top targets. Because these are fan targets, each shooter will shoot two arrows at each target. Here is what the rules say:

When shooting at butts with multiple target faces, the first 2 shooters will shoot the bottom
target faces. When target faces are placed side by side (i.e. 50 cm.) the archer on the left
will shoot the left target face; the archer on the right will shoot the right target face. On fan
positions the same applies, except each archer will shoot two arrows at each target. Any
arrow striking the wrong target shall be considered a miss and may not be re-shot.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

pokynojoe said:


> During the Hunter Round, there are two fan targets (28yd. & 32yd.) These require 4 35CM. targets?
> And is there any particular way these four targets are to be shot?
> Thank you


Yes
Yes

Group of 4 ....
1st 2 up shoot bottom targets .... bricks 1 and 2 are shot into the left dot ... bricks 3 and 4 are shot into the right side dot.
2nd 2 up shoot top targets ... bricks same as above.
If the bricks are far enough apart, all 4 can shoot at the same time across a fan, w/ everyone still shooting at the appropriate dot.

As previously mentioned, archers must progress across the bricks from left to right.

Any deviation from this method results in a 0 score for any fired arrow.

This is the method used by TAA Joe.

P.S. All of SMA's fans are fairly tight. We shot one or two of 'em 4 across. But a leftie in the group would make it a bit tough.
The fan on target #5 ... Brick #1 can be shot on the left side of that tree to allow for a bit more room.
We cleaned out the brush for you on that side to make it possible. :wink:


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks, this is important to know. I know the left to right progression, however, this begs the question that if all four are shooting at the same time, who shoots top and who shoots bottom? Or is this decided by the "Target Captain?"


JMJ said:


> Yes
> Yes
> 
> Group of 4 ....
> ...


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

JMJ said:


> P.S. All of SMA's fans are fairly tight. We shot one or two of 'em 4 across. But a leftie in the group would make it a bit tough.
> The fan on target #5 ... Brick #1 can be shot on the left side of that tree to allow for a bit more room.
> We cleaned out the brush for you on that side to make it possible. :wink:


Thanks James. We haven't shot that fan in probably four or five years. I took a couple weeks off from the place, but now this saturday I'm starting to prepare for the state outdoor. The big issue now is the animal round, I don't think we've shot that since I've been there. Saturday I'm going to try and confirm that the markers are even still there. I know I have the targets, ordered them this winter. I've never set that round up, guess I'll have to give Ron a call.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

pokynojoe said:


> Thanks, this is important to know. I know the left to right progression, however, this begs the question that if all four are shooting at the same time, who shoots top and who shoots bottom? Or is this decided by the "Target Captain?"


They would shoot the same dot as if there are only 2 archers on the line.

IMO, this is part of the attraction in Field Archery.
One has to THINK constantly about a LOT of different things.
A single mistake, or lapse in concentration, and you just shot a ZERO! LOL


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

pokynojoe said:


> Thanks James. We haven't shot that fan in probably four or five years. I took a couple weeks off from the place, but now this saturday I'm starting to prepare for the state outdoor. The big issue now is the animal round, I don't think we've shot that since I've been there. Saturday I'm going to try and confirm that the markers are even still there. I know I have the targets, ordered them this winter. I've never set that round up, guess I'll have to give Ron a call.


This is Donny ... not James Maze.
Talk about slander! :teeth:

Concerning the Animal round.
There are only Min/Max specs on each sized group of animal faces.
Not specific yardages like there are on the dot faces.
See here .... https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/Range-and-Target-Guidelines-for-NFAA-Rounds_0.pdf

If you've noticed, there are circles printed on the animal faces.
I don't think it's required, but you can get stick on dots to fit into these circles.
I humbly request that you do so.
There's a flyer out there somewhere that shows which color dot goes on each animal face.
But I can't find it.

The bricks should be painted yellow.
On our range, I have all the animal markers stretched to the MAX, except where the max falls outside the Field face yardage.
All the other ranges in TAA have them closer than we do.
It's totally up to the club.

Feel free to call if you need any help Joe.


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

JMJ said:


> This is Donny ... not James Maze.
> Talk about slander! :teeth:
> 
> Concerning the Animal round.
> ...


Sorry about that Donny. Yea, I'm aware of the requirements, I've looked over the staking guide for the round, I understand how it's supposed to work, I'm just not sure the stakes are even out there anymore, have plenty of time to check though. Hard to get good help now a days! So, are we scoring the "extra" point on the animal round for the TAA outdoor? Isn't that what the dot is for?

Getting back to my "fan" question, so if all four are shooting at the same time, and shooter #1 is at the left most stake, progressing left to right, shooter #1 & #2 shoots bottom left, shooter #3 & 4 shoot top right to start? I guess what I'm asking is: Are shooter #1 & #2 considered the "first two shooters" when all four are shooting the fan at the same time, such that they would shoot the bottom two targets? And conversely are shooters #3 & 4 considered the "second two shooters" and they would shoot the top two targets?


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

pokynojoe said:


> So, are we scoring the "extra" point on the animal round for the TAA outdoor? Isn't that what the dot is for?
> 
> Getting back to my "fan" question, so if all four are shooting at the same time, and shooter #1 is at the left most stake, progressing left to right, shooter #1 & #2 shoots bottom left, shooter #3 & 4 shoot top right to start? I guess what I'm asking is: Are shooter #1 & #2 considered the "first two shooters" when all four are shooting the fan at the same time, such that they would shoot the bottom two targets? And conversely are shooters #3 & 4 considered the "second two shooters" and they would shoot the top two targets?


1) Yes

2) The target face assignments are simply carried over from the rest of that particular round.
It really doesn't matter which fan station they start out on as long as the shooter stays on the correct dot assignment.

Example:
If I'm in the 1st pair on the left at target #4 at SMA, I'll shoot the bottom left target face.
When we get to the fan @ target #5, I'll still shoot bottom, but it doesn't matter which brick I start on.
I just have to make sure to shoot bottom left side from bricks 1/2, and bottom right side from bricks 3/4.
Same goes for the top side people.


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

JMJ said:


> 1) Yes
> 
> 2) The target face assignments are simply carried over from the rest of that particular round.
> It really doesn't matter which fan station they start out on as long as the shooter stays on the correct dot assignment.
> ...


Oh, Ok, I think I've got it. So if we were shooting 28 round then whoever shoot bottom would shoot top and whoever shot left would shoot right and vice versa, on the second 14, right?

Thanks


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

pokynojoe said:


> Oh, Ok, I think I've got it. So if we were shooting 28 round then whoever shoot bottom would shoot top and whoever shot left would shoot right and vice versa, on the second 14, right?
> 
> Thanks


Yep you got it.

There will be 3 switches also due to the fact that you'll be shooting all 3 target faces/rounds for State Outdoor.


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

I hate to belabor this, but I guess since I'm the one that's going to be responsible for the targets, I have a question about the 23-20, 15-14 and 19-17. Does the first shooter on the left shoot two in the bottom and two in the top on the left side, or four in bottom left?


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

All 4 in same dot.


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

JMJ said:


> All 4 in same dot.


Thanks, now I'm done. My apologies to the OP.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

fmoss3 said:


> If you are shooting 4 across...inside shoots the bottom and out side shoots the top.
> 
> 20 cm (bunny) 4 across....out side shooters shoot outside row in side shooters shoot the inside rows vertically


Does anyone know if either of the above rules are in the rulebook? I couldn't find anything about shooting 4 across.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I have not found rules about these situations either. I think how you shoot them varies according to local custom and there doesn't appear to be a defined rule. All the rules say is that the bunnies (20 cm) must be shot vertically, although it makes sense that the inside shooters shoot the inside rows. You would not want arrow paths to cross by having an inside shooter shoot an outside row.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

JF from VA said:


> I have not found rules about these situations either. I think how you shoot them varies according to local custom and there doesn't appear to be a defined rule. All the rules say is that the bunnies (20 cm) must be shot vertically, although it makes sense that the inside shooters shoot .
> 
> Thanks. Yes, easy to see the logic of outside positions shooting the outside columns of birdie targets. But can't find the logic in the inside shoots bottom scenario.
> 
> With 4 shooters across, might be a good idea to talk about it before flinging arrows. The written rules would have to govern in a "you shot the wrong face" dispute. Every group I have ever shot in has helped each other get around without the unnecessary misses/zeros.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

On the BUNNY target, with regard to which way to go on the vertical, the shooter has two choices. He/she can shoot from bottom to top, or top to bottom. However, you cannot shoot the bottom target face first, then the top one, then the next to the bottom and then the next to the top. Have tried to get an agenda item to make it "shooter's choice" as long as only one arrow is in each of the 4 target faces on the Bunny...and it didn't pass muster due to "what if somebody didn't reset their site and still got a "5" but on the wrong target? So, again, choice on the bunny is top to bottom in order, or bottom to top in order. CANNOT shoot them horizontally, left to right or right to left.

The group can decide as a group which vertical row each person gets...but it makes sense that the outside shooters shoot the outside vertical rows, the one on the inside left shoots the second vertical row from the left, and the inside shooter on the right shoots the first inside row from the right.
Most times, however, groups will shoot "two and two" even if there are blocks/stakes set up for 4 abreast.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

field14 said:


> On the BUNNY target, "what if somebody didn't reset their site and still got a "5" but on the wrong target?
> field14 (Tom D.)


That is one slow bow that will do that. Like to see that sight bar! :becky:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Not that slow mag, I seem to recall that a 53yd sight setting will put you in a pretty good scoring position on the 2nd target from the bottom when shooting the bottom target on a bunny . 36yd setting not quite as good .

>>------->


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

TNMAN said:


> Does anyone know if either of the above rules are in the rulebook? I couldn't find anything about shooting 4 across.



since I wrote the rule, I might as well chime in here.
It is a rare occasion that there are 4 shooters shooting at the same time since many of the butts are not wide enough to have 4 shooters across . First two shooters up take their choice of columns on their side. at the next switch the other group will have their choice.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

I shot with three others a week ago, it was definitely a rare occasion. Even when there's room people like to split into twos for some shots. There was nobody behind us, though.

Pokynojoe, ask away, no need for apologies.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Arrowwood said:


> Even when there's room people like to split into twos for some shots.


I prefer to shoot in pairs instead of 4 across.
That way there is usually someone spotting for the other shooters.

If nobody is calling arrows, and a shooter glasses every shot he/she makes, it winds up taking as much, if not more, time than shooting in pairs.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

brtesite said:


> since I wrote the rule, I might as well chime in here.
> It is a rare occasion that there are 4 shooters shooting at the same time since many of the butts are not wide enough to have 4 shooters across . First two shooters up take their choice of columns on their side. at the next switch the other group will have their choice.


Yes, unfortunately, Mike, you are correct. There used to be a lot of courses that set up to be able to shoot 4 abreast (that gave them more points on the "star-rating") on every target, including the bunny. I vividly remember working our tails off on one course to set up the bunny with blocks for shooting it 4 abreast. We worked for hours in that hard pan to put in all those blocks! During the tournament, not one group shot the thing 4 abreast; not one! Same goes with many, many other targets other than the fans. They'll shoot two abreast even if the lanes are super wide. Some groups won't even shoot 4 abreast on the fans, but rather cycle thru left to right with only one person on the stake for the first shot, he/she moves on block to the right and another person is on the far left stake, etc, etc. What a waste of manpower, effort, trimming, mowing, etc when so few these days will shoot any targets 4 abreast. May as well narrow up the shooting lanes and eliminate the extra stakes and blocks, and all that extra mowing and trimming.
Of course, by having super wide shooting lanes and trails, there is a huge reduction in the bugs problem because you aren't stirring them up so badly, ha.
It is what it is and if people won't shoot 4 abreast, then the clubs really haven't much reason to widen their lanes and shooting positions to accommodate it.


----------

